# stock leafs or 2.5 lift.



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

On my 74 cj 5I need to replace my leaf springs. I was wondering if the 2.5 springs will be an issue when i plow? I t has stock rims and I;m keeping them I would like a soft ride but frankly not sure which way to go. My 76 cj has such a nicer ride but the leafs are a bit wider although stock. Anybody ghot any ideas. I use this truck for plowing only so I'm thinking just go stock.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Lots of people used YJ springs in there CJs


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

i wish they made those half tops for the newer tj's

love that look


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

WingPlow;1254249 said:


> i wish they made those half tops for the newer tj's
> 
> love that look


give this place a call
http://www.gr8tops.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=62&Itemid=101


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

KEC Maintaince;1254508 said:


> give this place a call
> http://www.gr8tops.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=62&Itemid=101


if i had an x-tra couple grand laying around i think i'd go for one


----------

